#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Informações

## Francisco734

Qual e a melhor OLT da Huawei? Eu to querendo montar uma rede gpon pra atender inicialmente 3 mil clientes a fibra, quem poder min ajuda ai galera...novato no ramo...alem disso eu gostaria em usá só essa mesma marca.

----------


## lllpato

Em geral elas são iguais. A diferença seria em relação a quantidade de Placas PON que você consegue colocar nelas.
Se eu não estiver errado tem a versão que é 2 placas PON, 6 placas e 14 placas.
Na quantidade que você quer fazer a mais simples de 2 placas já te atende. mas ai você tem que ver se vai fazer sua rede centralizada numa única OLT ou vai espalhar várias pelas cidade e fazer um rede descentralizada.
Como o valor delas não muda muito vai de você pegar uma grande ou uma pequena.

E tem mais uma diferença

A série MA56XXX é GPON/EPON
A série EA58XXX é XGPON/GPON

XGPON é a evolução do GPON

----------

